
Why Is Distributed Tracing Broken? - grey-area
https://medium.com/@rakyll/why-is-distributed-tracing-broken-78f541af122
======
cdoxsey
There's an easier way. Send and receive all data through a local proxy and add
tracing there. Problem solved.

[https://istio.io/docs/tasks/telemetry/distributed-
tracing/](https://istio.io/docs/tasks/telemetry/distributed-tracing/)

You're going to start seeing this everywhere in a couple years.

